# Compare XD-45 versus Compact?



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Can someone post a few pics comparing the grip length of an XD-45 to the newer 45 Compact?

I'm tempted to shorten my grip, and buy a 10 rounder for better concealment.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered a compact, there is a pretty big differnce in grip length. 
grip is 5" without ext-5.75" with extension, that is almost an inch diffrerence.


----------

